# Oh Honey Honey...



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

All these posts about honey holes thought i'd post one about mine.
This isn't a report on my very favorite honey hole but it is one of them definitely Top 5 8) Sorry for not posting the name gets enough pressure as it is. 
I woke myself up at 4:30. :shock: I almost pulled a LOAH and slept in :mrgreen: 
But i didn't and i arrived at 6:00 slung a kastmaster around and caught plenty of 9-11 inch bows. 
It is rare for this place to get any whoppers so i wasn't too upset. As i was workin my way around the lake i threw one of those bad casts that turned out to be a great cast! 
I got a small hit and barley set the hook or so i thought. When it came up to shore im guessing
it was around 3lbs. Of course it got off, winked at me, and swam away.  :x

I couldn't set the hook about 60% of the time i missed too many fish. I am using my new set up and i think that the problem is that my rod is 5'6". Its an ugly stik lite and i got the smaller size because of the light action. 
Do you know of any good rods for 40$?? I'll be going back to cabelas :roll:

I got one of those "was that a hit or a snag?" Things i casted again at the same spot too see if it was a stump or something. I snagged a fish this time atleast it didn't feel like a hit. My line spun and i fought this beast of a fish for about 2 minutes. Then it spit it out or unsnagged itself. Im guessing it was a carp because there's nothing else that big in there! _(O)_ _(O)_

Anyways caught enough to keep me happy.
Here's a pic of a bow all around this size nothin to big.









Lol this mallard couple followed me around all day too so i thought i take a snapshot of them.









All in all a pretty good day!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

oh the ducks gave your spot away sugar house park right


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice fish. About the rod, I owned this one in a 6'6" Medium action and LOVED it. 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

It was on sale till last week.

I have heard good things about these and they are on sale right now. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I like my medium action ugliy stik. That light action is a blast catfishing too! :twisted:


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

one hunting fool said:


> oh the ducks gave your spot away sugar house park right


HaHa Nope.....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job.

DON'T RETURN THAT UGLY!

That's a great rod and you'll love it until the ceramic eyelet on top breaks and falls out. :lol: It's a great rod that wont bust (probably) and if it does, you've got the receipt, right? 7 yrs worth of rod there. Good stuff.

You'll want to have a shorter rod if you're going to hit streams. You'll find that with the right line on basically any reel will make quite a difference with that rod. 

Maybe you're used to the stiff action of a thicker rod, but let yourself get the hang of it, trust me on that. I have 2 uglies. One is the medium action 6'6" (6-12lb) rod (for minnows), and the other is the one you have. I caught far more fish with the smaller rod because I could tell they were there. Big fish, little fish, didn't matter. It's a true performer and if you give it a real chance, you'll love it.

Hang on to it. Go back to that spot and get the big one.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks loah! I really do love the rod i just was pretty upest about the misses and lost fish. Maybe i just need practice :lol:. I'm using 6lb Trilene smooth casting with a shakespere dimension reel. I like the reel quite about but i alwasy wonder about the pflueguer trion i almost got. What reel do you have on your 5'6" ugly loah?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Honestly, I retired it since the ring up top broke off. It's sitting in my closet with an uncertain future. The metal edge breaks my line now and it makes me sad because it's such a good rod (other than that).

The reel I had? I think it was a shakespeare something or other. Nothing special. I don't get too anal about reels, usually. I figure that I could pay $30.00 for a reel that works just fine until I break it or get dirt in it, or I could pay a lot more and do the same. :lol: 

Maybe someday, I'll get a nice enough reel to tell the difference, but the most I've paid for one is $40.00 (for a spinning rod). That one still works just fine and I've beaten it up pretty badly (minnow rod).

The 6lb mono you have on there should be just the ticket, unless you want to go bigger. I wouldn't go more than 10lb on that rod, but I always had 10lb Stren on it and it performed just fine. It was shock absorbing, so it gave me some trouble with the hookset on powerbait, but everything else seemed okay with it.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

2 thoughts:

1- Metal_Fish- With the Kastmasters, it might just be that the fish were hitting it from the side, and that's why you missed the hook set. I switched out the trebles on my Kastmasters with a single hook and have maintained the same catch-ability, and also found that I don't get hung up on stuff on the bottom as bad. Give it a shot, see what you think.

2- LOAH- why can't you replace the tip of your Ugly Stick with a new one? Hit up the rod building dept at Cabela's. They'll have an array of replacement options for you. Maybe I am wrong, but I think its just some hot glue holding it on. Heat it up slowly with a lighter and the old one should slide off.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm sure they do. SW has a rod repair booth, as well.

I guess I'm just lazy and need an excuse to get a new rod. :lol: 

Also, a really good guy gave me his old UL rod and I've been eating that up for the past few trips. Great action.

My accuracy with a spinner has hit the toilet, but a few adjustments here and there have helped me out a little. It's like casting with a noodle compared to the more rigid Ugly Stik. :lol:


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Chaser: I'll give that a try!

LOAH: Ya same here, hard time with powerbait hook ups but i'll master it. Grab that Ugly Lite walk into cabelas tell them it broke and you bought it there not too long ago and your PO and want a new one what can it hurt? Thats why i shop at cabelas. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...Because I didn't buy it at Cabela's. I'm not even sure that Cabela's was around yet when I bought it.

I realize that I could probably get away with it, but that's just not good karma. 8)


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

LOAH said:


> ...Because I didn't buy it at Cabela's. I'm not even sure that Cabela's was around yet when I bought it.
> 
> I realize that I could probably get away with it, but that's just not good karma. 8)


Oh i see... well how did it break?? And when? Try going through shakespeare they back their ugly stiks pretty good.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Really not too worried about it. I may venture into SW and see how much they'd do it for. I've had the rod for awhile (I forget how long), at least 5 years. No receipt (about 3 moves since) and I'm sure it doesn't cost too much to fix, if anything is charged at all.

The ceramic guide cracked and fell apart leaving only the metal ring up top. It happens. It probably got smacked against a rock while fishing.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh is see... So what rod are you subing for it?? Just wondering.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The ultralight that I mentioned earlier. It was a kick-down and is really fun to use. Somewhat of a challenge to get used to, but really fun to fight a good rainbow with.


----------

